# Your style of Earings?



## MakeupByMe (Jun 1, 2010)

I absolutely Cannot/willnot wear pearls or long chandelier type earings I like them on others but feel terribly uncomfortable if I wear them. I only wear Hoops silver hoops or rhinestone hoops , Not thick hoops though,,,,,, What's your favorite syle of earings to wear?


----------



## Lucy (Jun 1, 2010)

i won't wear hoops! lol, and i prefer chandelier types. we're opposites!


----------



## Karren (Jun 1, 2010)

I wear about everything except hoops. Really love vintage dangly ones and 60'sish large buttons.


----------



## Angel.Marie76 (Jun 1, 2010)

I prefer the simply stated danglies.. a small jewel or charm.. nothing over stated.. or jeweled / simple studs.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 1, 2010)

I will wear all sorts, from studs, chandelier, hoops etc I love earrings!


----------



## AudreyNola (Jun 1, 2010)

I wear all styles of earrings, I prefer bigger dangles but only with my hair down, I like studs and smaller earrings when my hair is up... I like updos and big earrings on other people, but not on me.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 1, 2010)

Small earrings, they can dangle a bit but not too much, i wear my hair down most of the time so hair and big earrings don't go well together.


----------



## LoveSxE&Magic (Jun 3, 2010)

I have never wore Chandelier type earrings, and I dont really like small studs type earrings either but I love big hoop earrings, the bigger the better! Oh and any earring that sparkles is nice too!


----------



## lolaB (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't like to wear anything but diamond/pearl studs. I feel like everything else makes me look weird or is uncomfortable to wear.


----------



## HisBunny (Jun 3, 2010)

small earings i dont like the way i look with big hanging earings i love the way they look on ppl but not on me.


----------



## KGW (Jun 3, 2010)

Medium sized gold hoops are my favorite...although having a little one means that wearing them would be risky, so I save them for when I'm going out.


----------



## sooperficial (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm an earring chameleon. I am also a lazy beeotch. 99% of the time I wear eaither cheap studs or Tiffany studs. Then I get bored so I buy a bunch of el cheapo earrings of all types at Forever 21 or a similar place. Currently wearing gold chains with black feathers at the end on my ears. lol

How's that for eclectic?


----------



## benitamarsee (Jun 7, 2010)

I like all type Earrings.But i always prefer wear wire jewelery because it's easy to get in all colors.


----------



## perlanga (Jun 7, 2010)

I prefer a larger stud or pearl earring. I have a big earlobe, so I don't want it to look bigger with a heavy earring. When I go to a fancy event I look for very large stud/buttony earrings, they are so elegant.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 7, 2010)

I wear everything from teeny studs that Ilo can't find, to long thread earrings, Indian-type chandeliers - doesn't matter.


----------



## Nick007 (Jun 8, 2010)

I will not wear studs. I will wear everything else.


----------



## Ingrid (Jun 8, 2010)

hoop earrings are my favorite =P


----------



## missmaymay (Jun 15, 2010)

i like dangly ones!


----------



## lavender (Jul 11, 2010)

I like all types of earrings. But for daily use I tend to pick studs. I also like small, elegant pieces of dangly ones.

I somehow can't ever wear hoops! I've always admired girls who pull it off so well, but somehow it looks really wierd on me!


----------



## divadoll (Jul 11, 2010)

I'll wear all metal ones, no plastic or coloured earrings.


----------



## Minka (Jul 11, 2010)

Oh god earrings...

I have many different dangling star earrings.

I wear a lot of hoops too, but I just love dangling stars.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 11, 2010)

Originally Posted by *PrettyFlowers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wear almost anything, but I have to admit that I don't have a classic chandelier kind anyway. I follow the same rule of thumb, magosienne, I wear stud diamond earrings when my hair is down and when it is pulled back or up, I wear more larger or eye catching earrings. I also try to keep that as my main focus of accessory and don't wear bright colour scarf, purse or shoes. I agree, i usually have bright accessories so either i have something neutral to go with, or i choose between the bright accessory or the earrings.


----------



## Johnnie (Jul 12, 2010)

I looove chandelier earrings. Matter of fact I have been using tiny earrings for years now because I couldn't find my bigger ones. Just a few days ago I found a few long pairs and I'm thrilled!


----------



## womens shoes (Sep 6, 2010)

I somehow can't ever wear hoops! I've always admired girls who pull it off so well.


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 23, 2010)

i wear diamond studs nearly everyday.. I love them.


----------



## LaurynVonTeese (Dec 12, 2010)

through the week, I wear hoops. On the weekends, I wear anything Dangly or chandelier.


----------



## AlinaAlan (Dec 16, 2010)

[SIZE=12pt]Wow wonderful ideas for make money I really like it so much. [/SIZE]


----------



## Ere Perez (Dec 22, 2010)

I love to wear earring. And I like long earring with matching color dress.


----------



## perlanga (Dec 22, 2010)

Studs, diamonds and pearls. My current ones are three pearls with small diamond detail.


----------

